# MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Dec 21 2009, 02:02 PM~16048326
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> *


 :0


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Dec 21 2009, 01:02 PM~16048326
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> *


thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

that place suck's.. probably alot of people not even go'n to show up :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 04:21 PM~16049147
> *that place suck's.. alot of people not even go'n to show up :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


thats weak :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 02:21 PM~16049147
> *that place suck's.. probably alot of people not even go'n to show up :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


thanks for your support :uh:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

why the change? is this for real or what?


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 21 2009, 02:25 PM~16049190
> *why the change? is this for real or what?
> *


Irwindale P.D. shut us down today :angry:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

isnt that place small???????????


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

inglewood pd said no? or irwindale?


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 21 2009, 02:27 PM~16049211
> *isnt that place small???????????
> *


it can hold everybody


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 04:28 PM~16049227
> *it can hold everybody
> *


fuck it as long as the hop is still ON....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 03:24 PM~16049184
> *thanks for your support :uh:
> *


i do support.. but that place suck's for hopping.. because it's on dirt.. jus keep'n it real


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 21 2009, 04:28 PM~16049238
> *fuck it as long as the hop is still ON....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT IS


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

whats up on the prices and prizes and all that


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 04:29 PM~16049245
> *i do support.. but that place suck's for hopping.. because it's on dirt.. jus keep'n it real
> *


THE 100 INCHERS CANT HOP ON DIRT!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 21 2009, 04:30 PM~16049260
> *whats up on the prices and prizes and all that
> *


SAME AS IT WAS


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Irwindale is bad ass! It can hold everyone! Good move Majestics! I'll be there! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 21 2009, 03:39 PM~16049368
> *Irwindale is bad ass! It can hold everyone! Good move Majestics! I'll be there!  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD PLACE


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Dec 21 2009, 04:39 PM~16049368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Dec 21 2009, 02:39 PM~16049368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you guys hopped there before??? Just a question!! Don't chop me up!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wat mrs BMH howz u been lately. pretty soon yeah!


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

its a good move for the picnic, the hoppers are gunna use it as an excuse for chippin out or are just not gunna go, ima go check out the show/street rides every year i go its an awesome turn out . the hopping on the dirt is just gunna give more fuel to the soap operas that go down on layitlow in the hopper topics :ugh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY.+Dec 21 2009, 03:26 PM~16049200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is Irwindale still on for everybody or just the hop in irwindale?


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 21 2009, 03:40 PM~16050085
> *So is Irwindale still on for everybody or just the hop in irwindale?
> *


everything is the same, just different location


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Dec 21 2009, 03:48 PM~16049461
> *Have you guys hopped there before??? Just a question!! Don't chop me up!!!
> *


MY CLUB HAS  GT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

i hope those heavy cars dont wake up the san andreas fault line :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 21 2009, 05:32 PM~16050731
> *i hope those heavy cars dont wake up the san andreas fault line :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 21 2009, 06:32 PM~16050731
> *i hope those heavy cars dont wake up the san andreas fault line :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 03:26 PM~16049200
> *Irwindale P.D. shut us down today :angry:
> *


INGLEWOOD P.D. shut it down :angry:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;SANTE FE DAMN;;;;;;;;;


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

NEXT LEVEL CAR CLUB IS CALLIN OUT FOLLOWING CLUBS ON NEW YEARS DAY. BEACH CITY, AND CITY TO CITY. CITY SLICKAS, BIG AL. OH AND FOR ALL THE CHEER LEADERS WHO BEEN DELIVERING THESE MESSAGES FOR PEOPLE TO HOP US. . . NO MORE TALK NO CALLS NO EXCUSES. BRING A CAR AND PULL UP! SIMPLE AS THAT. OH AND FOR MY WAY AND CITY TO CITY YALL ARE FIRST ON THE LIST.


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 21 2009, 06:38 PM~16051909
> *INGLEWOOD  P.D. shut it down  :angry:
> *


whoops, good catch :biggrin: thanks


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

dammn!no bueno they always shut it down early.damn i hate getting up early!well see you guys there!at least its closer to me :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 03:21 PM~16049147
> *that place suck's.. probably alot of people not even go'n to show up :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


THATS REAL!!!!ITS FUCKED THERE!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

SANTE FE DAM SUCKS FUCKEN BALLS!!!!</span>


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 21 2009, 08:55 PM~16052073
> *NEXT LEVEL CAR CLUB IS CALLIN OUT FOLLOWING CLUBS ON NEW YEARS DAY. BEACH CITY, AND CITY TO CITY. CITY SLICKAS, BIG AL. OH AND FOR ALL THE CHEER LEADERS WHO BEEN DELIVERING THESE MESSAGES FOR PEOPLE TO HOP US. . . NO MORE TALK NO CALLS NO EXCUSES. BRING A CAR AND PULL UP! SIMPLE AS THAT. OH AND FOR MY WAY AND CITY TO CITY YALL ARE FIRST ON THE LIST.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

dam why all the hate ? ? ?? ? ?

these guys could of easily said" we got shut down, it ain't happening"
but their doin their best to make it happen.

atleast give em their respect and support.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 21 2009, 07:55 PM~16052073
> *NEXT LEVEL CAR CLUB IS CALLIN OUT FOLLOWING CLUBS ON NEW YEARS DAY. BEACH CITY, AND CITY TO CITY. CITY SLICKAS, BIG AL. OH AND FOR ALL THE CHEER LEADERS WHO BEEN DELIVERING THESE MESSAGES FOR PEOPLE TO HOP US. . . NO MORE TALK NO CALLS NO EXCUSES. BRING A CAR AND PULL UP! SIMPLE AS THAT. OH AND FOR MY WAY AND CITY TO CITY YALL ARE FIRST ON THE LIST.
> *


;;;;;;;;;;;;is this guy dreaming or what;;;;;;;


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 21 2009, 02:31 PM~16049263
> *THE 100 INCHERS CANT HOP ON DIRT!!!!!!!  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 02:29 PM~16049245
> *i do support.. but that place suck's for hopping.. because it's on dirt.. jus keep'n it real
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 22 2009, 08:16 AM~16056788
> *dam why all the hate ? ? ??  ? ?
> 
> these guys could of easily said" we got shut down, it ain't happening"
> ...


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 22 2009, 09:18 AM~16056802
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;is  this guy dreaming or what;;;;;;;
> *



THE ONLY DREAM IS THE ONE YOU LIVE IN WHERE YOU THINK YOU CAN SERVE EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 22 2009, 09:21 AM~16056834
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

spread the word please! ...santa fe dams friday jan 1 majestics going back old school and putting it back in the park like when it first began... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 22 2009, 01:35 PM~16059068
> *spread the word please! ...santa fe dams friday jan 1 majestics going back old school and putting it back in the park like when it first began... :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Dec 21 2009, 02:02 PM~16048326
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> *


DON'T GIVE A FUCK MY CAR DRIVE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 22 2009, 06:33 AM~16056011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I TOOK THAT PICTURE :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 22 2009, 06:07 PM~16062254
> *I TOOK THAT PICTURE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 22 2009, 01:35 PM~16059068
> *spread the word please! ...santa fe dams friday jan 1 majestics going back old school and putting it back in the park like when it first began... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 22 2009, 09:12 PM~16063628
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


  SEE YOU HOMIES THERE


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 22 2009, 07:29 PM~16062515
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

the hop will not b in da dirt;;big AL said it; so bring all da hoppers out;;no excuses


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 22 2009, 07:07 PM~16062254
> *I TOOK THAT PICTURE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY IS THAT b k OR TODD :0


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 22 2009, 09:18 AM~16056802
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;is  this guy dreaming or what;;;;;;;
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: but im not mad @ stretch n the level we did it when we first came out.....


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 03:29 PM~16049245
> *i do support.. but that place suck's for hopping.. because it's on dirt.. jus keep'n it real
> *


the hop will not b in da dirt;;big AL said it


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 23 2009, 02:53 PM~16070626
> *the hop will not b in da dirt;;big  AL said it
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

MAN YOUR WORD ISNT REALLY CREDIBLE


----------



## peanuthpls (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Dec 23 2009, 10:21 AM~16067436
> *:420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

I WANT TOMORROW TO BE NEW YEARS GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE TO SHUT UP!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 23 2009, 09:18 PM~16073698
> *I WANT TOMORROW TO BE NEW YEARS GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE TO SHUT UP!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 23 2009, 09:18 PM~16073698
> *I WANT TOMORROW TO BE NEW YEARS GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE TO SHUT UP!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 23 2009, 04:43 PM~16071093
> *MAN YOUR WORD ISNT REALLY CREDIBLE
> *


hey dude u just pull up and u gona eat all those words


----------



## MR CADILLAC COWBOY (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 23 2009, 11:24 PM~16074884
> *hey dude u just pull up and u gona eat all those words
> *


big al just get wherever they pull up! the BOY will!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 23 2009, 08:18 PM~16073698
> *I WANT TOMORROW TO BE NEW YEARS GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE TO SHUT UP!!!
> *


like who????? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

ALOT OF PEOPLE!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL SEE EVERYBODY ON NEW YEARS!!!! IM OUT TILL THEN............


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

damn what happened with inglewood?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 24 2009, 12:25 PM~16079115
> *damn what happened with inglewood?
> *


PD SHUT IT DOWN :thumbsdown:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 24 2009, 01:14 PM~16079542
> *PD SHUT IT DOWN  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: damn,,,,,o well, still worth the drive


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 24 2009, 07:45 AM~16076745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREET LIFE :0 :0 :0 IS THAT ONE OF THEM CHAIO :0 :0 :0 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 24 2009, 06:56 PM~16081899
> *STREET LIFE :0  :0  :0 IS THAT ONE OF THEM CHAIO :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 23 2009, 03:53 PM~16070626
> *the hop will not b in da dirt;;;;Lamont Sanford ;; said it
> *


how else can this be verified, is this true


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Dec 21 2009, 03:02 PM~16048326
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> *


IS A BOLILLOS..PLACES "" IRWINDALE''


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 24 2009, 05:52 PM~16082232
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :burn: :burn: :rofl: :420: :420:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 03:05 AM~16085332
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :burn:  :burn:  :rofl:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

WELL I THINK YOU'LL GET A GOOD TURN OUT, THE POINT IS TO HAVE A GREAT TIME START THE YEARWITH A SHOW


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT IT DO


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 01:00 PM~16088044
> *after i break chaio off and that 64 im going to break you off for making fun of us in vegas when we were putting up the car in he trailer!!!! thats the muthafucken thanks i get!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 06:47 PM~16089384
> *after i break chaio off and that 64 im going to break you off for making fun of us in vegas when we were putting up the car in he trailer!!!! thats the muthafucken thanks i get!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


DONT MAKE ME KICK YOU IN THAT FAT KNEE OF YOURS......


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 25 2009, 06:29 PM~16089607
> *:nicoderm:
> *


I WAS WONDERING IF YOU COULD TRANSLATE THIS HOMIE. I SEEN IT IN A MENU??????
IT JUST DIDNT LOOK RIGHT...THANX


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 05:47 PM~16089384
> *hey u had 40 guys pushing wouldn't u laugh happy;;;no harm ment bro*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 05:27 PM~16089591
> *DONT MAKE ME KICK YOU IN THAT FAT KNEE OF YOURS......
> *


the only think you going to kick is rocks after lozano fires you when the four gets beat!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 dont worry i need a water boy for the backyard your hired!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 07:57 PM~16090495
> *hey u had 40 guys pushing wouldn't u laugh happy;;;no harm ment bro
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:14 PM~16090642
> *the only think you going to kick is rocks after lozano fires you when the four gets beat!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 dont worry i need a water boy for the backyard your hired!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


WATER BOY DONT YOU GOT ENOUGH WATER FALLING OUT YOUR KNEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 FAT BOY BRING THAT 62 SUNDAY ..... AND YOU SCALE !!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 08:16 PM~16090659
> *WATER BOY DONT YOU GOT ENOUGH WATER FALLING OUT YOUR KNEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  FAT BOY BRING THAT 62 SUNDAY .....  AND YOU SCALE !!!!!!!
> *


the truck scale!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:18 PM~16090672
> *the truck scale!!! :0    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


IF THATS WHAT ITS GONNA TAKE COME ON WIT IT!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 09:38 PM~16090369
> *I WAS WONDERING IF YOU COULD TRANSLATE THIS HOMIE. I SEEN IT IN A MENU??????
> IT JUST DIDNT LOOK RIGHT...THANX
> 
> ...


IT SAYS FUCK OFF!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 10:26 PM~16091327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahaha IS THIS LAID BACK??????????


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 11:46 PM~16091471
> *wahahahaha IS THIS LAID BACK??????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

somebody need 2 charge they [[[ batterys ]]]
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YOURE CAREER AS A LOWRIDER IS FUCKIN UP FAST AND PICKIN UP SPEED! :nicoderm:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 26 2009, 11:56 PM~16099140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 26 2009, 11:56 PM~16099140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

ttt for the majestics makin it happen, and not letting the police ruin our good time!


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 26 2009, 11:56 PM~16099140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ohhhhhboy


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 05:47 PM~16089384
> *after i break chaio off and that 64 im going to break you off for making fun of us in vegas when we were putting up the car in he trailer!!!! thats the muthafucken thanks i get!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 26 2009, 10:56 PM~16099140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 21 2009, 08:41 PM~16052460
> *dammn!no bueno they always shut it down early.damn i hate getting up early!well see you guys there!at least its closer to me :biggrin:
> *



FUCKEN PINKY..LMAO , RU REALLY GOING ???


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

its getting closer to trhe hop. hope everyone is ready.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

tran-key-la tran-key-la


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Much Props To the Majestics for putting this event out there for us to enjoy year after year !. We all know how hard it is to put on a event of this size in SO. Cal. especially when its lowriding, Thanks for not giving up amid the negative sterotyping us lowriders constantly face. The main thing is the show goes on and Ill be there hangover and all . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chiques-OG_@Dec 28 2009, 09:26 PM~16116456
> *Much Props To the Majestics for putting this event out there for us to enjoy year after year !. We all know how hard it is to put on a event of this size in SO. Cal. especially when its lowriding, Thanks for not giving up amid the negative sterotyping us lowriders constantly face. The main thing is the show goes on and Ill be there hangover and all . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Dec 21 2009, 02:02 PM~16048326
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> *


SO ITS FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

*NOW I HEAR THEY ARE GOING TO MOVE IT AGAIN IS THIS TRUE??????????? :0 

TO DOWNTOWN..........  *


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

HOW'S THE PARKING FOR TRUCKS AND TRAILERS AT THE SANTA FE DAM???


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Dec 29 2009, 04:20 PM~16125350
> *HOW'S THE PARKING FOR TRUCKS AND TRAILERS AT THE SANTA FE DAM???
> *


good


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Dec 29 2009, 04:08 PM~16124497
> *SO ITS FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


;;;;;;;;;;nope $20.00;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

im going just to see the hop


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 29 2009, 06:10 PM~16125864
> *im going just to see the hop
> *


same here,word on the streets is the hop is cancelled what you guys know about that


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

As of now plans havent changed and the Dam is still going on. However we have been looking into other spots but nothing has panned out, We will post up any changes that do happen as soon as we find out. We apologize for any confusion that we may have caused with the location changes.


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 29 2009, 06:33 PM~16126109
> *As of now plans havent changed and the Dam is still going on. However we have been looking into other spots but nothing has panned out, We will post up any changes that do happen as soon as we find out. We apologize for any confusion that we may have caused with the location changes.
> 
> *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Dec 29 2009, 06:19 PM~16125951
> *same here,word on the streets is the hop is cancelled  what you guys know about that
> *


THE HOP IS NOT CANCELLED 
PLEASE STOP SPREADING RUMORS
THANKS


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin: 2 more days!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 30 2009, 05:36 AM~16131517
> *THE HOP IS ;its going down sante fe dam newyears day fools</span>*


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 30 2009, 04:36 AM~16131517
> *THE HOP IS NOT CANCELLED
> PLEASE STOP SPREADING RUMORS
> THANKS
> *


hop isn't canceled, but it has been moved to sunday


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 04:01 PM~16136120
> *hop isn't canceled, but it has been moved to sunday
> *



so there will be no hop at the dam...


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 03:01 PM~16136120
> *hop isn't canceled, but it has been moved to sunday
> *


Where :angry: ???????????


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 03:01 PM~16136120
> *hop isn't canceled, but it has been moved to sunday
> *


IF THE HOP WAS MOVED TO SUNDAY. WHERE IS IT GOING TO TAKE PLACE AT.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 30 2009, 05:36 AM~16131517
> *THE HOP IS <span style=\'color:blue\'>SO IT WASN'T A RUMOR RIGHT?</span>*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Dec 30 2009, 05:53 PM~16137174
> *x10*


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Dec 30 2009, 04:53 PM~16137174
> *OK THERES A HOP ON SUNDAY BUT NOT ON THE 1ST SO THAT MEANS THERES NO HOP ON THE PICNIC <span style=\'color:blue\'>SO IT WASN'T A RUMOR RIGHT?</span>
> *


it was until today


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

I HOPE ALL HOPPERS KNOW THIS OR THEY WILL BE UPSET TO SHOW UP AND NOT BE ABLE TO HOP,,,,WHICH I DONT THINK THEY KNOW SPECIALLY OUT OF TOWNERS</span></span>


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 30 2009, 12:00 PM~16133748
> *JUST AN EXAMPLE</span></span>*


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

so wheres it going down on sunday


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 30 2009, 06:49 PM~16138399
> *so wheres it going down on sunday
> *


we will announce on friday


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 06:51 PM~16138431
> *we will announce on friday
> *


at our picnic


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:uh: SOO ITS $10 BUCKS TO ENTER & ALSO $10 BUCKS FOR U GUYZ ALSO RITE? U GUYZ GIVING FREE FOOD, OR GIVING SOMETHING AWAY, RAFFELS, OR ANYTHING? SEEMS LIKE EVER 1'S JUST WORRIED BOUT DA HOP ONLY! OR IS DAT WHERE ALL DA $$ IS GOING TOO!! JUST WONDERIN BRATHAA!! NOW CAN WE B.B.Q........YES OR NO?? THANKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 30 2009, 07:11 PM~16138660
> *:uh: SOO ITS $10 BUCKS TO ENTER & ALSO $10 BUCKS FOR U GUYZ ALSO RITE? U GUYZ GIVING FREE FOOD, OR GIVING SOMETHING AWAY, RAFFELS, OR ANYTHING? SEEMS LIKE EVER 1'S JUST WORRIED BOUT DA HOP ONLY! OR IS DAT WHERE ALL DA $$ IS GOING TOO!! JUST WONDERIN BRATHAA!! NOW CAN WE B.B.Q........YES OR NO?? THANKS!! :biggrin:
> *


just 10 at the gate, bring your own food  you can bbq, no charcoal grills though


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

the hop was the only thing that i was going to go 4. maybe next year it will be more organized or more on the dopwn low


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 08:17 PM~16138728
> *just 10 at the gate, bring your own food   you can bbq, no charcoal grills though
> *


 :biggrin: COOL BRO THANKS!!!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

so is the hop pay out the same? and the belts are ready to go home?


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 30 2009, 09:40 PM~16140903
> *so is the hop pay out the same? and the belts are ready to go home?
> *


belts are ready and pay is same :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 03:43 PM~16049405
> *GOOD PLACE
> *


 :biggrin: 
you going????


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 10:47 PM~16141006
> *belts are ready and pay is same :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 31 2009, 01:13 AM~16142699
> *Jan 1st friday... santa fe damm.
> 
> Jan 2nd saturday Dream Team Customs in paramound(food and drinks)
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Dec 30 2009, 08:19 PM~16139536
> *the hop was the only thing that i was going to go 4. maybe next year it will be more organized or more on the dopwn low
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Majestics New Years Weekend Schedule

Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
Sante Fe Damn, Irwindale, Parking lots 5/6

Saturday (2nd)-Kick back/Leave your chick at home!...6pm-???
Dream Team Customs, 7713 alondra blvd. Paramount ca 90723

Sunday (3rd)-Car Show/Hop...8am-4pm
"The Warehouse" 2535 Industry Way Lynwood 90262

Hope to see you all there, Thank you for your support, Please Repost :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 31 2009, 02:39 PM~16146815
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
> Sante Fe Damn, Irwindale, Parking lots 5/6
> 
> ...


*[/i]*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR THE START OF THE NEW YEAR WITH THEE MAJESTICS :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 31 2009, 02:39 PM~16146815
> *Majestics New Years Weekend Schedule
> 
> Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
> ...


so nobody bringn out the hoppers to the kick back


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Oh well I better get up and start heading over there :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2010, 07:26 AM~16151950
> *Oh well I better get up and start heading over there :biggrin:
> *


sorry i missed your call last night.

hope you guys were taken care of.

hit me later on.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

More on my web site. Link in my signature.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Dec 30 2009, 08:19 PM~16139536
> *the hop was the only thing that i was going to go 4. maybe next year it will be more organized or more on the dopwn low
> *


Majestics New Years Weekend Schedule

Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
Sante Fe Damn, Irwindale, Parking lots 5/6

Saturday (2nd)-Kick back/Leave your chick at home!...6pm-???
Dream Team Customs, 7713 alondra blvd. Paramount ca 90723

Sunday (3rd)-Car Show/Hop...8am-4pm
"The Warehouse" 2535 Industry Way Lynwood 90262

Hope to see you all there, Thank you for your support, Please Repost 
*LOOKS PRETTY ORGANIZED TO ME, OVER 2400 CARS, AND OVER 7000 PEOPLE ON NEW YRS DAY*


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jan 2 2010, 10:35 AM~16161180
> *Majestics New Years Weekend Schedule
> 
> Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS WAS ONLY THE SECTION THAT WE WERE IN,THIER WHERE 5 OTHER 1S ALSO......


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 12:30 PM~16161573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was a great picninc like always!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jan 2 2010, 06:35 PM~16161180
> *Majestics New Years Weekend Schedule
> 
> Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
> ...


is their a cover charge to get in the warehouse ? ? ?


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 2 2010, 02:22 PM~16161514
> *THIS WAS ONLY THE SECTION THAT WE WERE IN,THIER WHERE 5 OTHER 1S ALSO......
> 
> 
> ...


WISH I COULD HAV BEEN THERE


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

cruised by the warehouse and hoppers are rollin in by the dozen, a nice spot fenced off and everything even seen a kettle corn booth, lookin to fresh up and head back over their in a few .

theirs gonna be alot of back bumper crackin.

don't sleep on this event.

much props to Majestics for a new years weekend of events


----------

